

Rio Tinto: Mining automation IT is critical in meeting commodity demand surge - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3274598/rio-tinto-mining-it-automation-is-critical-in-meeting-commodity-demand-surge/

======
iwwr
The future of space mining is being built right now with systems like these.

------
ra
We talk about specialization a lot here on HN. Specialize in scientific
computing, specialising in areas where you as a programmer can make a big
difference to a companies bottom line.

This is a great example of a big blue ocean of opportunity...

Albeit in the name of finding better and more effective ways to rape our one
and only planet.

~~~
lukeschlather
Could be some interesting opportunities in their remediation departments
though. We've got a whole bunch of Rio Tinto workers coming up to deal with
the waste tailings piles just down the valley over the next few years.

(Of course it only took 50 years with the liability for the mine cleanup
passing through 5 corporate acquisitions before Rio Tinto finally found itself
the entity that was going to do something about it.)

